# The Nightmare Before Christmas



## yangster_gurly (May 22, 2006)

i know this movie is kinda old but do ya guys like it?


----------



## Uchiha kid (May 22, 2006)

I love that movie!!!!! It's one of the greatest movies ever made!!!!


----------



## Spidey (May 22, 2006)

one of my favorite 'animated' films. Use to watching all the time growing up. the music is amazing also.


----------



## mortsleam (May 22, 2006)

the *nightmare* before christmas
Im so Famous they made a movie outta me!


----------



## bluegender_2k (May 22, 2006)

i loved this film and every song in it.


----------



## Uchiha kid (May 22, 2006)

Spidey said:
			
		

> one of my favorite 'animated' films. Use to watching all the time growing up. the music is amazing also.



Correction: it was made by "still motion" animation


----------



## BakaKage (May 22, 2006)

Oh this one's a classic  I loved this movie and the characters were very unique. I can't say the same for Corpse Bride though, unfortunately


----------



## Nuriel (May 22, 2006)

I love this movie.  I watched it a lot when I was younger.  I basically like almost anything Tim Burton does though.


----------



## shizuru (May 23, 2006)

i love that film


----------



## semperfi (May 24, 2006)

got it on dvd.....is nice


----------



## Danse (May 24, 2006)

me too i love it


----------



## Bubbles (May 24, 2006)

It is an amazing film, one of my favourites, Burton should stick to anumation.

XX


----------



## C?k (May 25, 2006)

Best Tim Burton film ever..especially compared to a Corpses bride


----------



## Iruka-kun (May 28, 2006)

It is definatly one of his best movies ever in my opinion too, its been my fav since if first came out I just love it to pieces (the box thats now over 11 years old is always on my VCR). Corpse Bride was good, but not as good as Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Seany (May 28, 2006)

I love this awesome movie, and always will


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (May 30, 2006)

The Nightmare Before Christmas is one of my favorite movies ever.  Tim Burton is amazing in all his film endeavors, but his stop motion always blows me away.  I love Nightmare's story and its music (yay Danny Elfman!!).

I think Corpse Bride is just gorgeous too.  I love it just as much.  Or as close to as much as it's possible, since it's younger than Nightmare.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 30, 2006)

is it possible for someone to NOT like this movie without breaking the 83rd law of physics?

Law #83:  Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas is physically impossible to dislike.  Hating this movie could only happen in a time when reality is being warped.


----------



## joyfullydancing (Jun 2, 2006)

the movie's awesome and the songs are wonderful *starts singing*


----------



## NarutoGXFan14 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah, I love that movie, and I'm going to go see it in 3-D in october, believe it!!!

This is halloween, this is halloween!!!


​
JOIN THE YU-GI-OH! GX FC, believe it!!!


----------



## Gene (Aug 23, 2006)

Love this movie. Though I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Pyocora Analog III (Aug 25, 2006)

NBC is by far one of the best movies ever made  I could watch it over and over again XD


----------



## Bunnysmex (Aug 26, 2006)

Hell yeah it is, NBC, it's a classic.


----------



## Krossu (Aug 27, 2006)

I loved that movie. One of my favorites, actually.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Aug 27, 2006)

It would be in my Top 10 (if I _had_ a Top 10 :S)
I love almost all of Tim Burton's films  
People forget it wasn't directed by him though, Henry Selick directed it, but Tim Burton just come up with the characters and stuff.


----------



## less (Aug 27, 2006)

I watch it every christmas and have done for some years now. I cannot have serious relationship with a girl who does not like it. I'm quite serious, only immature people hate on this masterpiece.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Sep 2, 2006)

it's one of my favorites! i watch it every Halloween lol!


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Sep 2, 2006)

yangster_gurly said:
			
		

> i know this movie is kinda old but do ya guys like it?



I loved it when I was younger. Not so much anymore.


----------

